
Steve Jobs on intelligence - arfrank
http://blog.leetsoft.com/2011/09/14/steve-jobs.html
======
dfrankow
"Zoom out" (to get the big picture and connect ideas).

"Have different experiences from others" (to make different connections).

"Give something back to the world" (because it's a great feeling).

------
Hyena
He kinda sounds like a douche, either holding everyone in contempt or
pretending to. It's like listening to Holden Caulfield trying to be polite.

